# Computer issue



## Dyson (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't have Dazzle's DVD Recorder anymore, returned because of a different recorder. But everytime I reboot my computer, it says Unknown Device needs to install. After looking up the Device Driver it told me Pinnacle Marvin Bus and it wasn't compatible with Windows Vista 32 bit. What do I do to get rid of it? I disabled that driver, I think, but I'm not sure. What should I do?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 13, 2010)

I think what it's telling you is that it needs a driver for the DVD recorder that is installed, and the driver it's got isn't compatable with Windows Vista 32.

It's very possible the DVD recorder you bought was packaged and shipped out the factory door before Windows Vista came out, and it was shipped with the Windows XP driver.  So, your computer needs a driver for this hardware, and deleting the driver for the other DVD recorder doesn't help the matter, nor does offering it driver for Windows XP.  It needs the driver for Windows Vista 32.

Go to the manufacturer of your current hardware's web site and download the most recent driver for your hardware for Windows Vista 32.  There are different drivers for each different release of Windows; the driver for Windows XP will be different than the driver for Windows Vista and it will probably be different than the driver for Windows 7.

Once you have possession of the latest driver for Windows Vista 32, open the Control Panel and:

Left click on System
Left click on Hardware
Left click on device manager
Left click on DVD/CD-ROM Drives
Right click on your drive and left click on Update Driver...

Then you just have to tell the computer where to find the new driver.

Either that, or just download the most recent driver for Windows Vista 32 and then phone the nice man at the manufacturer's 1-800 customer service or tech support phone number and let them walk you through it.  I expect they do this with new customers all day long.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

Dyson said:


> I don't have Dazzle's DVD Recorder anymore, returned because of a different recorder. But everytime I reboot my computer, it says Unknown Device needs to install. After looking up the Device Driver it told me Pinnacle Marvin Bus and it wasn't compatible with Windows Vista 32 bit. What do I do to get rid of it? I disabled that driver, I think, but I'm not sure. What should I do?



First of all get the rid of Vista, i have been facing so many problems in using Vista windows in case of drives of my devices so after that i got sticked up with windows 7, now my devices work perfectly, windows Xp was also not a bad idea if you are a classic type of user...


----------



## Tangelo (Apr 21, 2011)

kaytav said:


> First of all get the rid of Vista, i have been facing so many problems in using Vista windows in case of drives of my devices so after that i got sticked up with windows 7, now my devices work perfectly, windows Xp was also not a bad idea if you are a classic type of user...



If you go with Windows 7 professional, it will allow you to use programs that worked on XP.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 26, 2011)

Tangelo said:


> If you go with Windows 7 professional, it will allow you to use programs that worked on XP.



well, never tried professional version will check it.. if that works then it will be my favorite..


----------

